# Here is my update



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures and I LOOOVE Paso's!!!


----------



## MinnesotaBound (May 4, 2010)

She's so cute and adorable!  Paso's are very beautiful.


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

As a fellow okie, I know what it can be like that everybody has basicly only heard of the quarter horse! lol. Looks like a lot of fun


----------

